
Top Words in Italian - igrowlightkkit
http://wastonchen.com/6230.html
======
jaclaz
How are they collected? And listed (by frequency)? I can understand
categorizing the most written words (still the actual
book/articles/sites/whatever samples may skew the result sensibly) but most
_spoken_?

>This is a list of the 1,000 most commonly spoken Italian words.

I can vouch that #974 "quarto di gallone" is actually one among the less
common sentences ever spoken in Italian, more probably it is #25896746 in the
real world, but it's still better than #541 "am" which is not Italian.

